# Mozart sonata no. 6 string quartet arrangement



## Swosh (Feb 25, 2018)

Wrote this with Sibelius and NotePerformer sounds!


__
https://soundcloud.com/user-570795444%2Fmozart-piano-sonata-no-6-for-string-quartet-mvt-1


----------



## Swosh (Feb 25, 2018)

Still a bit awkward sometimes haha.


----------

